# Ears up! Then down again...



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

I was sooo excited to see *both* ears up finally just before he turned 4 months (only one was up since 3 mos ish before) and now couple weeks later the weak ear is back down again! ?
He isss teething quite extensively right now (I saw about 4 empty spots just today...Bless him when eating ?) But this wait is sooo difficult!
Really really hope it goes up for good after 5 mos... ?
PS- Plz don think he's constantly caged cause of the pics... He had a bath and the garden is muddy so he was caged to dry off properly lol... Other times he's always free to roam around!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Don't count on his ears being up by 5 months. We have had 2 dogs that didn't have both ears up until after they were 9 months old. Some take longer than others, but it doesn't mean they won't stand.

Be patient. The pup's ear will be fine. Relax and enjoy your pup and please stop worrying about ears.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Pawsed said:


> Don't count on his ears being up by 5 months. We have had 2 dogs that didn't have both ears up until after they were 9 months old. Some take longer than others, but it doesn't mean they won't stand.
> 
> Be patient. The pup's ear will be fine. Relax and enjoy your pup and please stop worrying about ears.


 This is just a fun thread actually lol am not really concerned tbh n Yeah ik it might take longer but the wait is so infuriating!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star's ears were up at 12 weeks when I brought her home. They fell down again within a week, and didn't come up to stay until she was 9 months. Yep, sometimes you need to be very, very patient!


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheba's ears were up for good at just 8-1/2 weeks. Our daughter now has her own GSD puppy, and at 3-1/2 months Lexie's ears still show no sign of wanting to stand up anytime soon. These dogs all grow at their own pace, but in the end their ears almost always stand up... and hey, even if they don't, they're still awfully darned cute!

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

camperbc said:


> Sheba's ears were up for good at just 8-1/2 weeks. Our daughter now has her own GSD puppy, and at 3-1/2 months Lexie's ears still show no sign of wanting to stand up anytime soon. These dogs all grow at their own pace, but in the end their ears almost always stand up... and hey, even if they don't, they're still awfully darned cute!
> 
> 
> Glen
> www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


Such a cute pup!! Ik I should stop worrying but he just looks so handsome when the ears are up I just can't help it ?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Sooo a lil update on his ears... Lo and behold both are down now *face palm* And I think I might go crazy ? He's around 5 mos old now and it doesn't help seeing all those posts saying their ears should be up by 5 ??...
Ik guys every1 told me countless times to stop worrying but the thing is in my country ( yeah ik it sounds rediculous) I dont think 'Taping' is readily awailable.... The current Vet don't knw abt it so If by around 6 mos ish his ears dont go up i need to start looking NoW for the taping procedure...
Soo a couple Qs... All his baby teeth have fallen i believe and the adult teeth have come Theyr just growing larger atm so is he technically done teething??
Also are there any natural food items or procedures i can give to make his ears come up?
Thx ?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I'm not a fan of taping. Just my personal feeling. There is no way to prove that taping works, or doesn't work and it can actually damage the ears and keep them from standing. To me, time and patience is all that is needed.

Give your pup plenty of things to chew on to strengthen the muscles. Relax, the pup is still very young. Forget those people who say the ears should be up by now. That isn't true. Every dog is different, and every pup has their own schedule for when the ears stand. Some are up by 6 or 8 weeks and stay there. Others take nearly a year. There is no rule.

If the ears have ever been up before, they are highly likely to come up again. Just give them time. And stop worrying.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Pawsed said:


> I'm not a fan of taping. Just my personal feeling. There is no way to prove that taping works, or doesn't work and it can actually damage the ears and keep them from standing. To me, time and patience is all that is needed.
> 
> Give your pup plenty of things to chew on to strengthen the muscles. Relax, the pup is still very young. Forget those people who say the ears should be up by now. That isn't true. Every dog is different, and every pup has their own schedule for when the ears stand. Some are up by 6 or 8 weeks and stay there. Others take nearly a year. There is no rule.
> 
> If the ears have ever been up before, they are highly likely to come up again. Just give them time. And stop worrying.


Thnku tht makes me feel reassured ? Yes both ears have been up frm time to time but one is kinda soft than the other so it'll prolly take longer
It sounds silly but am glad taping isn't exactly necessary for late bloomers I dont knw wht to do if it comes to that!


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Sithumya17 said:


> Thnku tht makes me feel reassured ? Yes both ears have been up frm time to time but one is kinda soft than the other so it'll prolly take longer
> It sounds silly but am glad taping isn't exactly necessary for late bloomers I dont knw wht to do if it comes to that!


Try giving him things to chew on, bully sticks, cow ears... something that will require strength and time to chew. It will help build up his ear/face muscle and will help build the ears up. While he is teething though the ears will go up and down constantly.


----------



## KiefChap (Jun 4, 2019)

I would say 8 months would when you need to start worrying. Our gsd one ear didn't come up till about 6.5 months. The other ear wasn't up at 7.5 months so we decided to use a foam insert and medical grade adhesive glue and left it in for 3 weeks. After it fell out it has stayed up for good. You still have plenty of time


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Just a lil update on his ears Didn't think another thread was necessary so am posting here xD Sooo he finished teething right at the 5mos mark n loe n behold both ears were shooting up in like a couple days after that I was reallyyy happy ?
The past few days the 'weak ear' seems tempted to go down again It does stay up like 60-70% of the time but he folds it back too The cartilage at the base seems firm but not anywhere else on the ear Just wondering if I should give anything to make it firm or if it'll correct itself in due time or if they'll be teepee style for life ? (PS: am tryna find a good beef or goat leg for him to chew but still couldn't find one but hopefully he'll gt it soon)


----------

